# One Big Switch - Electricity & Gas- Anyone taken the plunge?



## horusd (4 Dec 2014)

I got an  offer with Energia  as part of One Big Switch which APPEARS to be better value. See https://www.onebigswitch.ie/campaigns

There is an element of swings and roundabouts when comparing various plans from various sources as there seems to be different standing charges per day, and, in my case, a competing quote from bonkers.ie which includes a €50 cash back.   All very complicated, just like Health Insurance and it's hard not to  wonder if maybe such complications aren't put in to muddy the waters. Anyhow, on the face of it the Energia offer looks better, but I'm interested in  other views on getting the best deals on Home Energy.  I a light user of gas and electricity so the savings will be relatively nominal, but I imagine home energy is a huge burden for people with large families.


----------



## flowerman (4 Dec 2014)

We are with Energia for dual fuel and it works out better for us.Very easy to deal with not crazy up and down bills like you tend to get with Airtricity,who we used to be with.

We have solar for hot water and we only use gas for the likes of the gas cooker or giving the upstairs rads a quick boost for 20 minites at night.
We also have a large stove linked up to the rads aswell so when this is on we have nicely warm rads and a toasty warm house all over.


Things like fitting LED lights all round your house and having energy effiecent appliances will also make your bills lighter on your pocket too.


----------



## Lightning (5 Dec 2014)

Absolutely, complex tariffs are there to muddy the waters and make comparisons more difficult. 

Money Guide Ireland have a good summary on the best deals for dual fuel here including discount codes. 

The most important things is to ensure you switch annually when your introductory discount expires. An annual calendar reminder is essential.


----------



## flowerman (5 Dec 2014)

Bonkers.ie is also a good site for energy company comparisons.

www.bonkers.ie


----------



## delgirl (5 Dec 2014)

Read this thread on OneBigSwitch before you decide to sign up!


----------



## horusd (5 Dec 2014)

Thanks everyone, as far as I can see, in my case the best option isn't with The Big Switch but to take the one offered by bonkers.ie  and  split electricity Valuesaver DD with Electric Ireland, and Energia Smartchoice for gas.  I get  €50  off my electricity as a new customer, and, as my usage is low, this represents a bigger saving for me over the time of the contract.   As a by the by Delgirl (and others) I also was a bit put out by all the questions when registering for the Big Switch, anyhow I did sign up in the end, there is a growing  LACK of privacy in society generally, and more and more companies want contact details.  I noticed this on Dublin Bus WIFI where, to use it, you must give them an email address, presumably with the intention of marketing something to you.  McDonalds in the UK also do the same, so much for anonymity.


----------



## Steven Barrett (6 Dec 2014)

I got http://www.wecansaveyoumoney.ie/ to look at my bills for me and they switched me to Energia. They sent me pre populated forms with a stamped return envelope. Took me 2 seconds to complete. 



Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## browtal (4 Jan 2015)

Last February I phoned Airtricity to say I was considering changing my supplier for Gas & Electricity. They said they were reducing my rate. 

Now 11 months later I find they have tied me to a 2 year contract.  Can they do this without informing me at the time.
Browtal


----------



## Leo (5 Jan 2015)

browtal said:


> Last February I phoned Airtricity to say I was considering changing my supplier for Gas & Electricity. They said they were reducing my rate.
> 
> Now 11 months later I find they have tied me to a 2 year contract.  Can they do this without informing me at the time.
> Browtal



They will likely have mentioned this, possibly at haste with a lot of the other small print details while on the call. 

You can ask them to provide proof of your agreement to the 24 month period.


----------



## paddi (5 Jan 2015)

we were going to switch to energia and had talked through the process with the energia salesman. Switch was very simple and took 10 mins. He advised switching every year to a different provider to keep the cheapest rates. Electric Ireland called us back and offered us a great deal if we stayed, much cheaper unit rate, reduced standing charge and 50 euro off first bill. As we were in the cooling off period of 14 days, we could cancel the energia. Guy from EI explained how they were never allowed to contact customers who were leaving before off offer deals to stay, but legislation changes mean they can now.  Might be worth threatening to leav EI and see what deal they can give you?


----------



## IrishGunner (28 Jan 2015)

I am currently with Bord Gáis Energy for both gas and Electricity. Checked over at bonkers for comparisons and was going to switch. However with fuel prices coming down and companies reducing prices in March is it better to hold of the switch until March and compare again?


----------



## michaelm (28 Jan 2015)

Personally I wouldn't wait.  If I was switching today I'd probably go Flogas for gas and Airtricity (€35 first bill discount, ends Jan 31st) for electric.


----------



## thedaddyman (28 Jan 2015)

browtal said:


> Last February I phoned Airtricity to say I was considering changing my supplier for Gas & Electricity. They said they were reducing my rate.
> 
> Now 11 months later I find they have tied me to a 2 year contract.  Can they do this without informing me at the time.
> Browtal


 
I renegotiated my  TV rates with UPC last week and they made it quite clear to me that this was tying me in for another 12 months. I would have thought Airtricity should have done the same


----------



## michaelm (28 Jan 2015)

Looking at Bonkers.ie suggests that Flogas may be cheaper than Energia for gas.


----------



## Leo (29 Jan 2015)

Remember to check the supplier sites as well before making a final decision. The likes of Bonkers aren't always up to date with the latest offers.


----------



## adox (29 Jan 2015)

I've just switched using Bonkers. Had both my gas and electricity with Bord Gais. Switched gas to Flogas and electricity to Electric Ireland. 

Total saving for 12 months approx €200.


----------

